# Potete aiutarmi?



## Old Preoccupata (1 Settembre 2009)

Buonasera a tutti.
Scrivo su questo forum di cui mi ha parlato un'amica, perchè ho bisogno di capire cosa succede.
Ho da un anno uno splendido compagno e stiamo pensando di andare a vivere insieme. 
Le cose fra noi vanno benissimo, il problema è esterno.
Lui ha avuto, 12anni fa, una figlia da una donna con cui non si è sposato.
Per tutti questi anni ha dato alla madre della bambina i soldi sui quali si erano accordati ed ha pagato spese extra quando necessario.
5 anni fa questa donna ha avuto un figlio con un altro, con cui è andata a convivere e col quale si è di recente lasciata. 
Quindi lei oggi si trova coi due bambini e da sola. Ha purtroppo perso da poco il lavoro e a questo punto scoppia la crisi: chiede al mio compagno molti più soldi, per mantenere lei e i due figli. Gli ha addirittura detto che gli farà togliere dal giudice la casa. 
Sinceramente io sono preoccupata per lui (chiaramente gli ho suggerito di rivolgersi subito ad un legale che saprà consigliarlo) ma nell'attesa vorrei confrontarmi con voi: può fare ciò che dice, questa donna?
Il mio compagno ha uno stipendio normale e paga un mutuo, di sua proprietà ha praticamente solo la casa e l'auto, insomma, anche volendo... non potrebbe proprio farcela!
Grazie!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Ma la cifra pattuita scaturisce da un accordo privato tra le parti o c'è un atto scritto presso un avvocato o notaio o del tribunale?
Lui ha conservato le ricevute delversamenti fatti?

A parte la situazione legale, se lui tiene (come sarebbe logico che fosse) si preoccuperà che la figlia abbia un minimo di sostentatamento e potrebbe fare un prestito (in forma legale) alla ex per superare un momento di crisi.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (1 Settembre 2009)

Ciao!
Io so che il mantenimento si deve adeguare agli aumenti istat, ma non credo possa chiedere un aumento per un figlio che non è del tuo compagno.
Diciamo che il rischio potrebbe nascere se il tuo compagno avesse delle entrate altissime ed il giudice ritenesse (a seguito di verifica fiscale, spesso) che il mantenimento che passa per il suo bambino è troppo basso.
Ma in caso di stipendio normale e mutuo, mi sembra improbabile.
Ma il padre dell'altro bambino non passa niente?
Ora ti risponderà chi ne sa più di me.
Ciao e benvenuta.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> Scrivo su questo forum di cui mi ha parlato un'amica, perchè ho bisogno di capire cosa succede.
> Ho da un anno uno splendido compagno e stiamo pensando di andare a vivere insieme.
> Le cose fra noi vanno benissimo, il problema è esterno.
> ...


hai fatto bene a dirgli di rivolgersi ad un legale.
il tuo compagno deve cmq continuare a dare il mantenimento per suo figlio come ovviamente deve fare l'ex compagno da cui ha avuto un figlio per cui non capisco la pretesa che sia il tuo compagno a mantenere tutti.
sulla casa non so.. certo è che son casini mica da ridere..


----------



## Old Iris2 (1 Settembre 2009)

Lui ha obblighi solo verso la sua figlia. Deve garantirle vitto ed alloggio.
Può chierdergli ed ottenere più soldi per la bambina. Sicuramente li otterrà. Un magistrato non lascia mai senza vitto e alloggio un minore.


----------



## Old Preoccupata (1 Settembre 2009)

grazie per le risposte!
@ Persa/Ritrovata: hanno degli accordi per le visite ma nessun accordo per la parte economica. lui le versa sempre la stessa cifra, tramite bonifico, credo. in più spesso paga cose come i libri di scuola o la palestra. La tua idea del prestito è buona, glielo suggerirò, anche se temo di aver capito che lei è arrabbiata perchè le cose nella sua vita purtroppo non funzionano e quindi penso non accetterà. 
@ UnBrucoSullaRosa: lui le dà un quarto del suo stipendio. Sono circa 350euro al mese. Da quello che dice il mio compagno (che però non ha chiesto a lei perchè non ritiene debba impicciarsi di queste cose) il suo ex convivente non ha riconosciuto il secondo figlio e quindi credo non le passi nulla per il mantenimento... :-(
@AnnaA Grazie, anche io penso così: lei ha ragione a volere quanto le spetta, ma perchè deve mantenere tutti il mio compagno?
@ Iris2 Che debba garantirle vitto e alloggio è ovvio, però mi domando se sia corretto che una persona finisca per non avere più nulla per questo. Parliamo di una persona normale che ha sempre assunto ai suoi obblighi. Tu dici quindi che il giudice toglierebbe a lui la casa per darla a lei? E chiederebbe a lui il mantenimento di tutti? Anche se loro due non sono mai stati sposati? Non sarebbe più normale che un giudice allora le tolga la bambina e la dia al padre? Oppure che cerchi una soluzione come suggerire di andare a vivere dai nonni? Allora sarebbe sensato che lui intestasse la casa a suo fratello, piuttosto! 
Mi sembra tutto surreale!! Grazie dei consigli e dell'accoglienza... 
Sono davvero dispiaciuta per lui....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> grazie per le risposte!
> @ Persa/Ritrovata: hanno degli accordi per le visite ma nessun accordo per la parte economica. lui le versa sempre la stessa cifra, tramite bonifico, credo. in più spesso paga cose come i libri di scuola o la palestra. La tua idea del prestito è buona, glielo suggerirò, anche se temo di aver capito che lei è arrabbiata perchè le cose nella sua vita purtroppo non funzionano e quindi penso non accetterà.
> @ UnBrucoSullaRosa: lui le dà un quarto del suo stipendio. Sono circa 350euro al mese. Da quello che dice il mio compagno (che però non ha chiesto a lei perchè non ritiene debba impicciarsi di queste cose) il suo ex convivente non ha riconosciuto il secondo figlio e quindi credo non le passi nulla per il mantenimento... :-(
> @AnnaA Grazie, anche io penso così: lei ha ragione a volere quanto le spetta, ma perchè deve mantenere tutti il mio compagno?
> ...


 La cifra è nella media di quanto viene stabilito dai tribunale ed è con tutta evidenza una miseria infatti lui interviene per i libri e altro.
Se l'altro padre non ha riconosciuto il figlio lei ha il diritto dovere di farglielo riconoscere e chiedere il mantenimento, Per fortuna ora esiste l'esame del dna che non consente più di infangare una donna ed eludere le proprie responabilità Purtroppo però temo che siano tempi lunghi.
Credo che lei sia disperata e oggettivamente con ragione. Dal di fuori la potrebbe considerare che sia stata imprudente, ma ...dal di fuori.


Tu sei certa di voler continuare una storia che sarà molto condizionata da questa situazione?


----------



## Old Preoccupata (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La cifra è nella media di quanto viene stabilito dai tribunale ed è con tutta evidenza una miseria infatti lui interviene per i libri e altro.
> Se l'altro padre non ha riconosciuto il figlio lei ha il diritto dovere di farglielo riconoscere e chiedere il mantenimento, Per fortuna ora esiste l'esame del dna che non consente più di infangare una donna ed eludere le proprie responabilità Purtroppo però temo che siano tempi lunghi.
> Credo che lei sia disperata e oggettivamente con ragione. Dal di fuori la potrebbe considerare che sia stata imprudente, ma ...dal di fuori.
> 
> ...


 sono innamorata di lui, è un uomo in gamba, è una persona che mi fa stare bene, perciò sì, voglio continuare questa storia. 
Ovviamente sono preoccupata e dispiaciuta per lui.
Mi spiace anche l'approccio con cui si sta svolgendo questa cosa: se lei avesse chiesto un prestito o un aiuto a lui, l'avrei capito e avrei spinto perchè lui glielo desse (posto che lui non ha risparmi in questo momento, non so come avrebbe fatto..). Però sono stata testimone involontaria di modalità brutte, come minacce di rovinarlo o anche richiesta di piccoli prestiti per cose futuli (come l'acquisto di un abito per una cerimonia) mai restituiti. 
Quando c'è di mezzo una bambina queste cose ti dispiacciono ancora di più. Quando poi si parla di una casa acquistata con i sacrifici di 15anni di lavoro... sinceramente trovo sia ingiusto.... 
Capisco che lei non può certo chiedere l'elemosina e non ho idea se la casa dove vive sia sua o in affitto o dell'ex, però un giudice può chiedere a lui di mantenere lei e l'altro figlio? 
E se lui non avesse questa casa intestata ma la trasferisse ad altri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> sono innamorata di lui, è un uomo in gamba, è una persona che mi fa stare bene, perciò sì, voglio continuare questa storia.
> Ovviamente sono preoccupata e dispiaciuta per lui.
> Mi spiace anche l'approccio con cui si sta svolgendo questa cosa: se lei avesse chiesto un prestito o un aiuto a lui, l'avrei capito e avrei spinto perchè lui glielo desse (posto che lui non ha risparmi in questo momento, non so come avrebbe fatto..). Però sono stata testimone involontaria di modalità brutte, come minacce di rovinarlo o anche richiesta di piccoli prestiti per cose futuli (come l'acquisto di un abito per una cerimonia) mai restituiti.
> Quando c'è di mezzo una bambina queste cose ti dispiacciono ancora di più. Quando poi si parla di una casa acquistata con i sacrifici di 15anni di lavoro... sinceramente trovo sia ingiusto....
> ...


Al di là della legge non credo che lui voglia sua figlia sotto un ponte insieme alla madre, non credo neppure che voglia imporsi dopo 12 anni come genitore a tempo pieno per una figlia cresciuta dalla madre, del resto la figlia chissà come sarebbe contenta di dover lasciare madre e fratello nella miseria per stare col padre o coi nonni.
E' chiaro che se una è disperata dice e fa cose assurde e magari cerca di salvare la faccia preoccupandosi di un vestito per la cresima superfluo, ma che consente alla figlia di sentirsi a posto e di non vergognarsi con gli altri.
Lui dovrebbe vedere cosa può davvero proporre e come può intervenire per salvaguardare la figlia.


----------



## Old Preoccupata (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Al di là della legge non credo che lui voglia sua figlia sotto un ponte insieme alla madre, non credo neppure che voglia imporsi dopo 12 anni come genitore a tempo pieno per una figlia cresciuta dalla madre, del resto la figlia chissà come sarebbe contenta di dover lasciare madre e fratello nella miseria per stare col padre o coi nonni.
> E' chiaro che se una è disperata dice e fa cose assurde e magari cerca di salvare la faccia preoccupandosi di un vestito per la cresima superfluo, ma che consente alla figlia di sentirsi a posto e di non vergognarsi con gli altri.
> Lui dovrebbe vedere cosa può davvero proporre e come può intervenire per salvaguardare la figlia.


Hai ragione e non penso che nessuno voglia che loro facciamo la miseria.
Spesso io ho parlato con lui in questi mesi dicendogli di capirla, perchè lei cresceva due figli quasi sola e in situazione difficile.
Forse reagisco così ora perchè vedo lui deluso e arrabbiato. Perchè lei minaccia di togliergli la casa ed è tutta la vita che fatica per comprare un paio di stanze. 
Tu che faresti se fossi in lei? Io cercherei lavoro come donna delle pulizie, andrei a stare dai miei genitori, chiederei a lui aiuto e un prestito, non lo so, però non mi scatenerei contro di lui come se ogni colpa fosse la sua!
In questi anni io non c'ero, ma lui mi dice (e io gli credo) che non si è mai tirato indietro, ha riconosciuto la bambina dal primo giorno e ha fatto quanto poteva. Lei ha fatto senza dubbio mooooolto di più. Però se lei ha fatto scelte incaute, chi deve pagare? Le due creature? il mio compagno? Non è possibile trovare una soluzione normale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> Hai ragione e non penso che nessuno voglia che loro facciamo la miseria.
> Spesso io ho parlato con lui in questi mesi dicendogli di capirla, perchè lei cresceva due figli quasi sola e in situazione difficile.
> Forse reagisco così ora perchè vedo lui deluso e arrabbiato. Perchè lei minaccia di togliergli la casa ed è tutta la vita che fatica per comprare un paio di stanze.
> Tu che faresti se fossi in lei? Io cercherei lavoro come donna delle pulizie, andrei a stare dai miei genitori, chiederei a lui aiuto e un prestito, non lo so, però non mi scatenerei contro di lui come se ogni colpa fosse la sua!
> In questi anni io non c'ero, ma lui mi dice (e io gli credo) che non si è mai tirato indietro, ha riconosciuto la bambina dal primo giorno e ha fatto quanto poteva. Lei ha fatto senza dubbio mooooolto di più. Però se lei ha fatto scelte incaute, chi deve pagare? Le due creature? il mio compagno? Non è possibile trovare una soluzione normale?


Probabilmente ha bisogno di aiuto materiale e morale in attesa di un lavoro che, ovviamente, prima cercherà adeguato al precedente.
Quando si è terrorizzati si pede il controllo.
L'unica cosa che mi ha mai fatto davvero è perdere il lavoro ...sarà perché l'ho vissuto da bambina con mio padre e avevo percepito la sua paura...per questo sono molto comprensiva con chi magari eccede in una situazione del genere.


----------



## Old Iris2 (2 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> grazie per le risposte!
> @ Persa/Ritrovata: hanno degli accordi per le visite ma nessun accordo per la parte economica. lui le versa sempre la stessa cifra, tramite bonifico, credo. in più spesso paga cose come i libri di scuola o la palestra. La tua idea del prestito è buona, glielo suggerirò, anche se temo di aver capito che lei è arrabbiata perchè le cose nella sua vita purtroppo non funzionano e quindi penso non accetterà.
> @ UnBrucoSullaRosa: lui le dà un quarto del suo stipendio. Sono circa 350euro al mese. Da quello che dice il mio compagno (che però non ha chiesto a lei perchè non ritiene debba impicciarsi di queste cose) il suo ex convivente non ha riconosciuto il secondo figlio e quindi credo non le passi nulla per il mantenimento... :-(
> @AnnaA Grazie, anche io penso così: lei ha ragione a volere quanto le spetta, ma perchè deve mantenere tutti il mio compagno?
> ...


 
Che il giudice gli sottragga la casa è possibile solo se lui non può garantire alla figlia un alloggio. Piuttosto che spostare i figli come pacchi, si sposta l'usufrutto della casa.
D'altronde se i due fossero stati sposati, e fossero andati davanti al giudice per la separazione, questo avrebbe affidato sia casa sia figlia alla madre. Ti sembra surreale, ma è così. Il tuo compagno è tenuto a mantenere la figlia, se non basta il suo patrimonio, si ricorre a quello dei genitori di lui.
Mi dispiace per quella bambina, e spero realmente che il magistrato la tuteli, come deve tutelare l'altro.

PS Tecnicamente il matrimonio tutela maggiormante i figli...perchè costringe i genitori che si lasciano ad andare da un giudice.


----------



## Old Iris2 (2 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> sono innamorata di lui, è un uomo in gamba, è una persona che mi fa stare bene, perciò sì, voglio continuare questa storia.
> Ovviamente sono preoccupata e dispiaciuta per lui.
> Mi spiace anche l'approccio con cui si sta svolgendo questa cosa: se lei avesse chiesto un prestito o un aiuto a lui, l'avrei capito e avrei spinto perchè lui glielo desse (posto che lui non ha risparmi in questo momento, non so come avrebbe fatto..). Però sono stata testimone involontaria di modalità brutte, come minacce di rovinarlo o anche richiesta di piccoli prestiti per cose futuli (come l'acquisto di un abito per una cerimonia) mai restituiti.
> Quando c'è di mezzo una bambina queste cose ti dispiacciono ancora di più. Quando poi si parla di una casa acquistata con i sacrifici di 15anni di lavoro... sinceramente trovo sia ingiusto....
> ...


 
Ma che prestito? Sinceramente da madre separata con due figli, le tue proposte mi fanno schifo! Trasferire la proprietà della casa perchè non passi alla figlia. Ma se è sangue del suo sangue? Quella bambina è erede di quella casa...lui non può trasferire un beato ciufolo!!!
Che cosa ci fa con 350 euro quella donna? 
Sono disgustata.


----------



## Old Iris2 (2 Settembre 2009)

Un uomo per bene sposa la donna che mettte incinta. A casa mia funziona così.


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Che il giudice gli sottragga la casa è possibile solo se lui non può garantire alla figlia un alloggio. Piuttosto che spostare i figli come pacchi, si sposta l'usufrutto della casa.
> D'altronde se i due fossero stati sposati, e fossero andati davanti al giudice per la separazione, questo avrebbe affidato sia casa sia figlia alla madre. Ti sembra surreale, ma è così. Il tuo compagno è tenuto a mantenere la figlia, se non basta il suo patrimonio, si ricorre a quello dei genitori di lui.
> Mi dispiace per quella bambina, e spero realmente che il magistrato la tuteli, come deve tutelare l'altro.
> 
> PS Tecnicamente il matrimonio tutela maggiormante i figli...perchè costringe i genitori che si lasciano ad andare da un giudice.





Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma che prestito? Sinceramente da madre separata con due figli, le tue proposte mi fanno schifo! Trasferire la proprietà della casa perchè non passi alla figlia. Ma se è sangue del suo sangue? Quella bambina è erede di quella casa...lui non può trasferire un beato ciufolo!!!
> Che cosa ci fa con 350 euro quella donna?
> Sono disgustata.





Iris2 ha detto:


> Un uomo per bene sposa la donna che mettte incinta. A casa mia funziona così.


Ti ringrazio del tuo intervento, ma a livello di valori e cose in cui credo, non penso sia lo stesso che dici tu.
Un figlio si fa in due e in due si decide di prendersene la responsabilità.
il fatto che abbia avuto un figlio con lui non significa che lui debba mantenere la madre (o l'altro figlio) per la vita, bensì che deve pensare a sua figlia sempre e che lei deve venire per prima. 
Lui ha comprato casa due anni fa, loro non hanno mai vissuto insieme, che lui debba garantire a sua figlia un tetto è giustissimo, e che la casa sia anche sua è indubbio (MAI ha pensato di non lasciarle la casa o di non darle il mantenimento!). 
Ha anche pensato di chiedere l'affidamento, ma non lo farà perchè non sarebbe giusto per la bambina essere staccata ora da sua madre, proprio perchè non è un pacco. 
Non mi sembra surreale che casa e usufrutto siano dati alla bimba se loro fossero stati sposati, ma dato che non lo sono mai stati nè hanno convissuto, presumo che la situazione sia diversa.
E non mi sembra corretto nè giusto che si debba ritrovare per strada un uomo che non si è mai tirato indietro rispetto ai suoi doveri. Naturalmente nemmeno loro debbono ritrovarsi in mezzo ad una strada, ma tu, Iris2, avresti fatto lo stesso, chiedendogli la casa da lui acquistata due anni prima, per andarci a vivere coi due figli, buttandolo fuori?
Avresti detto che non avevi intenzione di lavorare come badante perchè fino a ieri hai fatto la segretaria?
O che dal padre del secondo figlio non vai a chiedere soldi perchè ti fa paura e quindi a lui non fai causa? 
Io credo che se una ha tanti valori come li enumeri tu, chiede aiuto. Con serenità si rivolge all'uomo che non ti ha lasciata sola per 12anni, cercando una mediazione. 
Non minacci, non fai scenate, non cerchi di togliergli tutto come se lui ti avesse fatto del male.


----------



## Old ellina69 (2 Settembre 2009)

veramente trovo ripugnante il tuo immischiarti, i tuoi giudizi sul vestito, il dire che deve fare la badante, l'ipotesi di trasferire la proprietà della casa, il dire che non erano sposati e quindi la figlia sia come di serie B (perchè è questo che dici in fondo tesoro) . L'ipotizzare che possa andare a vivere dai nonni (!!!!! ma ti rendi conto di che persona sei anche solo  a pensare una cosa così???). 350 euro passa a questa donna, più un libricino ogni tanto ...ma che cazzo ci fa con 350 euro una che ha perso il lavoro? va a fare la badante? perchè non ci vai tu a pulire il culo ai vecchi, così comprate insieme un'altra casa tu e il tuo uomo??? ma guarda te che arpie ci sono in giro, ammantate di buonismo, ma la bambina in fondo sì, ci mancherebbe, è sua figlia, e lui è sempre stato onesto... e stanno dicendo in realtà: in questa casa voglio piazzarmi io, che la ex si accontenti di 300 euro, vada a pulire il culo ai vecchi e non rompa le palle nel nostro iddilio.
adesso bannatemi, ma io queste non le reggo.
pure "preoccupata" si fa chiamare, sai come è preoccupata invece la madre di quella bimba, e senza le virgolette?!?
quando avranno un figlio da mantenere da sole, avendo perso il lavoro, che parlino solo allora.


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> veramente trovo ripugnante il tuo immischiarti, i tuoi giudizi, il dire che deve fare la badante, l'ipotesi di trasferire la proprietà della casa, il dire che non erano sposati e quindi la figlia sia come di serie B (perchè è questo che dici in fondo tesoro) . 350 euro passa a questa donna, più un libricino ogni tanto ...ma che cazzo ci fa con 350 euro una che ha perso il lavoro? va a fare la badante? perchè non ci vai tu a pulire il culo ai vecchi, così comprate insieme un'altra casa tu e il tuo uomo??? ma guarda te che arpie ci sono in giro, ammantate di buonismo, ma la bambina in fondo sì, ci mancherebbe, è sua figlia, e lui è sempre stato onesto... e stanno dicendo in realtà: in questa casa voglio piazzarmi io, che la ex si accontenti di 300 euro, vada a pulire il culo ai vecchi e non rompa le palle nel nostro iddilio.
> adesso bannatemi, ma io queste non le reggo.
> pure "preoccupata" si fa chiamare, sai come è preoccupata invece la madre di quella bimba, e senza le virgolette?!?
> quando avranno un figlio da mantenere da sole, avendo perso il lavoro, che parlino solo allora.


 Io sinceramente non le dico niente, non la conosco e non mi permetto di giudicarla, cerco di riflettere e di capire se si possa trovare una situazione diversa.
A lui l'unica cosa che dico è di pensare prima di tutto al bene di sua figlia.
Io una casa ce l'ho, non voglio io quella sua. Vorrei vedere sereno l'uomo che amo, è strano? Prima del mio attuale lavoro facevo le pulizie, la cameriera e la baby sitter, per questo penso a lavori non professionalizzato, quando c'è una difficoltà. Che male c'è a pulire un anziano? Un figlio non ce l'ho e tantomeno da sola, quindi so bene che non posso capire fino in fondo. Vorrei fossero in grado di cercare insieme una soluzione che funzionasse per tutti.


----------



## Old Iris2 (2 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio del tuo intervento, ma a livello di valori e cose in cui credo, non penso sia lo stesso che dici tu.
> Un figlio si fa in due e in due si decide di prendersene la responsabilità.
> il fatto che abbia avuto un figlio con lui non significa che lui debba mantenere la madre (o l'altro figlio) per la vita, bensì che deve pensare a sua figlia sempre e che lei deve venire per prima.
> Lui ha comprato casa due anni fa, loro non hanno mai vissuto insieme, che lui debba garantire a sua figlia un tetto è giustissimo, e che la casa sia anche sua è indubbio (MAI ha pensato di non lasciarle la casa o di non darle il mantenimento!).
> ...


Sono una madre separata, e posso capire la difficoltà di una donna che da sola, alleva due bambini. Difficoltà, che tu non essendo madre, non puoi neanche conoscere.
Certo è che pur di dare una esistenza dignitosa ai miei figli, sarei disposta a mandare sul lastrico i padri...perchè appunto i figli si concepiscono in due, ed essendo minori innocenti, non devono risentire delle scelte genitoriali.
E comunque, e te lo dico con estrema cognizione di causa, se lei fa causa al tuo compagno, ottiene anche più di quel che ha chiesto. Non la casa, ma la messa in vendita di questa, per realizzare dei proventi da destinarsi all'alloggi dei minori.
Questa è la legge italiana, che grazie a Dio, è molto garantista, nei confronti dei minori.
Ho i miei dubbi sulla moralità di un padre, la cui unica preoccupazione è salvaguardare il tettuccio sotto il quale abita: e ricordati, se la figlia la avesse allevata lui, non avrebbe avuto certamente risparmi per costruire un "nido d'amore" con una nuova compagna.
Mi piacerebbe sapere il nome di quella donna per darle dei consigli.

Poi, valori? Ma di quali valori parli? Più scrivi è più vengo colta da conati di vomito.


----------



## Old ellina69 (2 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> e ricordati, se la figlia la avesse allevata lui, non avrebbe avuto certamente risparmi per costruire un "nido d'amore" con una nuova compagna.


ecco, appunto!!!
ma poi ti rendi conto che sei arrivata ad ipotizzare di togliere l'affido alla madre o di mandare la piccola dai nonni, pur di salvaguardare il tettuccio del tuo nuovo compagno? (c'è la faccina del vomito?) e per fortuna che la bimba ti sta a cuore. ma poi, guarda, mica deve stare a cuore a te, che sei una perfetta estranea, ma a suo padre ( cuore largo 350 euro) e a sua madre (cuore largo come il culo che si fa e le diffocltà in cui si trova). Che triste sapere che certi padre si fanno così influenzare dai "buoni consigli" di certe donne....


----------



## Old Iris2 (2 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ecco, appunto!!!
> ma poi ti rendi conto che sei arrivata ad ipotizzare di togliere l'affido alla madre o di mandare la piccola dai nonni, pur di salvaguardare il tettuccio del tuo nuovo compagno? (c'è la faccina del vomito?) e per fortuna che la bimba ti sta a cuore. ma poi, guarda, mica deve stare a cuore a te, che sei una perfetta estranea, ma a suo padre ( cuore largo 350 euro) e a sua madre (cuore largo come il culo che si fa e le diffocltà in cui si trova). Che triste sapere che certi padre si fanno così influenzare dai "buoni consigli" di certe donne....


Già. Mi dispiace che quella povera madre non abbia sufficienti mezzi, anche culturali, per difendere i diritti dei suoi figli. Spero che trovi un buon avvocato. Pensa la nuova compagna del mio ex marito ha delle pretese sulla casa dove abitano i miei figli (che è anche mia)... e che è stata intestata a loro davanti al giudice ....non hai idea che cosa le farò passare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Certe donne poi, pur di avere uno straccio a fianco, sarebbero disposte a convivere con Jack lo Squartatore.
Che tristezza.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ecco, appunto!!!
> ma poi ti rendi conto che sei arrivata ad ipotizzare di togliere l'affido alla madre o di mandare la piccola dai nonni, pur di salvaguardare il tettuccio del tuo nuovo compagno? (c'è la faccina del vomito?) e per fortuna che la bimba ti sta a cuore. ma poi, guarda, mica deve stare a cuore a te, che sei una perfetta estranea, ma a suo padre ( cuore largo 350 euro) e a sua madre (cuore largo come il culo che si fa e le diffocltà in cui si trova). Che triste sapere che certi padre si fanno così influenzare dai "buoni consigli" di certe donne....





Iris2 ha detto:


> Già. Mi dispiace che quella povera madre non abbia sufficienti mezzi, anche culturali, per difendere i diritti dei suoi figli. Spero che trovi un buon avvocato. Pensa la nuova compagna del mio ex marito ha delle pretese sulla casa dove abitano i miei figli (che è anche mia)... e che è stata intestata a loro davanti al giudice ....non hai idea che cosa le farò passare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vi dico solo questo... Il mio ex marito, dal martedì al sabato mattina è una persona più o meno normale.
Quando va a stare da quella che era la sua ex amante, il fine settimana, il lunedì torna che sembra vittima di un rapimento alieno: Minaccia di abbassare il mantenimento, di buttarci fuori di casa e tante altre belle trovate.
Secondo voi chi gliele mette in testa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...e c'è la faccina che vomita, eccola qua: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





...e le arpie saremmo noi...


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

Veramente l'unico consiglio che ho dato io è stato di cercare una mediazione, di capire cosa si può fare. 
Poi se preferite considerarmi un'arpia, fate pure. 
Se sono qui è per cercare consiglio.


----------



## Old Iris2 (2 Settembre 2009)

Il mio consiglio è di cercare di comprendere la disperazione di quella donna. E darle un pò più di soldi. Vedrete che vi farà bene alla coscienza.


----------



## Old ellina69 (2 Settembre 2009)

e allora te lo do il mio consiglio, da donna a donna stavolta.
come ti ha spiegato iris, se la minore è in stato di bisogno, se i 300 euro non bastano, il giudice imporrà al tuo compagno di provvedere, se non può e non ha risparmi potrebbe dover vendere la casa, e se tenta di spostare la proprietà gli fanno pure un mazzo tanto.
ma visto che tu lo ami e che per te è non è un problema fare  la badante, potrai sempre assistere un anziano per aiutarlo a ricomprasene una. 
non si fa così, ragazzi, suvvia ...ma come pensate di partire bene, sulla pelle di una madre disperata e di una minore? E dategli una mano a 'sta donna ...è sua figlia ..e che cazz!!!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata, benvenuta.

Non mi occupo piu' da molti anni di queste questioni, e quindi bisognerebbe assolutamente sentire un legale esperto, ma penso che questa situazione - se già non lo è - andrebbe regolata davanti al giudice in modo chiaro. Il mantenimento della figlia comune che sicuramente - in caso di necessità - deve andare oltre cifre pattuite in passato. Per il resto la signora in difficoltà potrà chiedere aiuto ai suoi genitori, ad altri parenti, all'ex marito se è sposata o ai servizi sociali.

In caso di incapacità del tuo compagno di versare quanto il giudice pattuirà, potrebbe in effetti formarsi un titolo di credito esecutivo che la madre di sua figlia potrebbe agire minacciando o - nei casi piu' gravi - attuando un procedimento di ESPROPRIAZIONE della casa, oppure - piu' efficacemente (le espropriazioni immobiliari durano decenni....) - pignorando il quinto dello stipendio e facendolo versare direttamente dal datore di lavoro.

Mi auguro ovviamente non si arrivi a tanto.

mi verrebbe pero'  sommessamente da chiederti se tu ritieni opportuno, per te stessa, affrontare un "vissuto" così pesante del tuo compagno...che sembra qualcosa di "grosso" con i quali entrambi farete i conti se doveste decidere di dividere il futuro...


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> e allora te lo do il mio consiglio, da donna a donna stavolta.
> come ti ha spiegato iris, se la minore è in stato di bisogno, se i 300 euro non bastano, il giudice imporrà al tuo compagno di provvedere, se non può e non ha risparmi potrebbe dover vendere la casa, e se tenta di spostare la proprietà gli fanno pure un mazzo tanto.
> ma visto che tu lo ami e che per te è non è un problema fare la badante, potrai sempre assistere un anziano per aiutarlo a ricomprasene una.
> non si fa così, ragazzi, suvvia ...ma come pensate di partire bene, sulla pelle di una madre disperata e di una minore? E dategli una mano a 'sta donna ...è sua figlia ..e che cazz!!!


ma scusa, lui non ha mai evitato di aiutare la moglie e la sua figlia.
perchè ora si deve fare carico anche dell'altro figlio?
e lei dovrebbe lavorare come badante? ma che la faccia la madre la badante a qualcuno


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Il mio consiglio è di cercare di comprendere la disperazione di quella donna. E darle un pò più di soldi. Vedrete che vi farà bene alla coscienza.


Grazie.
Pure io penso che si dovrebbe cercare un incontro. Sul buonsenso.


----------



## Old ellina69 (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, lui non ha mai evitato di aiutare la moglie e la sua figlia.
> perchè ora si deve fare carico anche dell'altro figlio?
> e lei dovrebbe lavorare come badante? ma che la faccia la madre la badante a qualcuno[/quote
> 
> ovviamente era una provocazione la mia, verso una donna che mette così pesantemente i piedi nel piatto ... aiutare la moglie? per un vestitino? (secondo preoccupata doveva restituire pure il "prestito"). se i 350 euro a questa donna, senza lavoro, con due figli, non bastano più ...il padre per sua figlia deve rispondere, almeno temporaneamente, almeno finche si riassesta.  ma poi, dai, ma un po' di umanità no eh? L'ultima arrivata si permette di fare i conti in tasca e di fornire questi gentili consigli (che la bimba vada a vivere dai nonni, che il padre intesti a qualcun altro la casa, ecc) ad una donna che con fatica tira avanti da sola una famiglia??? ma dai ...ma dove siamo ... bhò


----------



## Old Iris2 (2 Settembre 2009)

Io direi che prima di andare davanti ad un giudice, bisognerebbe "moralizzare" la questione. Il contributo che quersto padre ha dato alla crescita della figlia, è veramente esiguo, e non solo economicamente.
Il fatto che lui non abbia mai convissuto con la madre, lo rende a mio avviso più colpevole, invece di responsabilizzarlo: in definitiva ha lasciato da sola una donna incinta. Una donna che deve essere poco prudente, visto la poca accortezza che ha usato con il secondo convivente.
Poveri bambini!!!
Più che un parere legale (le soluzioni potrebbero essere molte), credo servirebbe un pò di senso etico...lo vedo assente.


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> e allora te lo do il mio consiglio, da donna a donna stavolta.
> come ti ha spiegato iris, se la minore è in stato di bisogno, se i 300 euro non bastano, il giudice imporrà al tuo compagno di provvedere, se non può e non ha risparmi potrebbe dover vendere la casa, e se tenta di spostare la proprietà gli fanno pure un mazzo tanto.
> ma visto che tu lo ami e che per te è non è un problema fare la badante, potrai sempre assistere un anziano per aiutarlo a ricomprasene una.
> non si fa così, ragazzi, suvvia ...ma come pensate di partire bene, sulla pelle di una madre disperata e di una minore? E dategli una mano a 'sta donna ...è sua figlia ..e che cazz!!!


 Grazie, ellina69. 
Sicuramente davanti allo stato di bisogno bisogna trovare un punto di accordo.
Sarò onesta come lo sei stata tu: per mantenere un bambino, anche non mio, farei la badante di notte e il mio lavoro di giorno. 
Per mantenere una donna che non conosco e che i lavori umili sente di non essere all'altezza di farli, no. 
Nessuno vuol togliere a lei quello che le spetta. 
Il fatto che io speri in un accordo è perchè spero non ci siano liti. Sappiamo chi le subisce: i figli.
Per il resto forse la cosa più corretta è che sia un giudice a decidere. 
Da parte mia ho offerto di prestare dei soldi. 
E ripeto che ho già una casa mia.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> Brugola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma scusa, lui non ha mai evitato di aiutare la moglie e la sua figlia.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, lui non ha mai evitato di aiutare la moglie e la sua figlia.
> perchè ora si deve fare carico anche dell'altro figlio?
> e lei dovrebbe lavorare come badante? ma che la faccia la madre la badante a qualcuno[/quote
> 
> ovviamente era una provocazione la mia, verso una donna che mette così pesantemente i piedi nel piatto ... aiutare la moglie? per un vestitino? (secondo preoccupata doveva restituire pure il "prestito"). se i 350 euro a questa donna, senza lavoro, con due figli, non bastano più ...il padre per sua figlia deve rispondere, almeno temporaneamente, almeno finche si riassesta. ma poi, dai, ma un po' di umanità no eh? L'ultima arrivata si permette di fare i conti in tasca e di fornire questi gentili consigli (che la bimba vada a vivere dai nonni, che il padre intesti a qualcun altro la casa, ecc) ad una donna che con fatica tira avanti da sola una famiglia??? ma dai ...ma dove siamo ... bhò


La proposta del prestito l'ho fatta io.
L'ho fatta anche immaginandomi in una situazione di difficoltà.
Io neppure chiederei nulla oltre quello che è stato concordato se non fossi in reale indigenza, ma in quel caso non vorrei sentirmi in debito, preferirei un prestito.
Comunque se potessi lo chiederei a un amico o un'amica piuttosto che al padre dei miei figli che spontaneamente dovrebbe dare informandosi lui della situazione in base alle sue possibilità.
Avevo proposto il prestito per non offendere la madre della bambina.


----------



## Old ellina69 (2 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> Grazie, ellina69.
> Sicuramente davanti allo stato di bisogno bisogna trovare un punto di accordo.
> Sarò onesta come lo sei stata tu: per mantenere un bambino, anche non mio, farei la badante di notte e il mio lavoro di giorno.
> Per mantenere una donna che non conosco e che i lavori umili sente di non essere all'altezza di farli, no.
> ...


senti ..scusami per il fervore ...ovviamente sono così coinvolta e astiosa per motivi personali. mi sembri anche una brava ragazza, forse un po' troppo "zelante". Non offrire dei soldi, per carità, davvero ora ti parlo da donna ... cominceresti un percorso pericoloso e frustrante per te. la situazione è già complicata, come ti suggeriva sommessamente verena, io che oggi sono poco sommessa te lo dico un più apertamente: pensaci e attenzione!
ciao


----------



## Old Iris2 (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ellina69 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ho capito ma se fra un pò questa si rimette con un altro, ci fa un terzo figlio e poi si mollano la nostra amica che deve fare???
> ...


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Preoccupata, benvenuta.
> 
> Non mi occupo piu' da molti anni di queste questioni, e quindi bisognerebbe assolutamente sentire un legale esperto, ma penso che questa situazione - se già non lo è - andrebbe regolata davanti al giudice in modo chiaro. Il mantenimento della figlia comune che sicuramente - in caso di necessità - deve andare oltre cifre pattuite in passato. Per il resto la signora in difficoltà potrà chiedere aiuto ai suoi genitori, ad altri parenti, all'ex marito se è sposata o ai servizi sociali.
> 
> ...


Verena67 apprezzo molto il tuo commento e il tuo parere legale. 
E mi sembra molto giusto, in effetti, che alla fine sia un giudice a decidere della questione. E' ovvio che se il giudice ritiene lui debba dare 2000 euro e lui non li ha, si procederà a vendere la casa.
Quello che chiedevo in effetti, era se il giudice poteva toglierla a lui per darla a loro, senza che finora ci fossero nè pendenze economiche nè altre questioni simili nel passato. 
Per quanto rigarda il 5°dello stipendio, lui già ora versa più di un quinto... 
Per la mia scelta... sapevo che era una cosa grossa. ma sinceramente lo amo e non penso che sia giusto rinunciare ad un sentimento perchè c'è una situazione difficile... se così fosse le mamme single sarebbero tutte sole, dato che la loro è situazione molto molto più complessa!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho capito ma se fra un pò questa si rimette con un altro, ci fa un terzo figlio e poi si mollano la nostra amica che deve fare???
> lavorano tutti e due per mantenere la famiglia della ex sempre più larga??
> poi la signora minaccia di portar via la casa, mica chiede un aiuto in modo civile.
> insomma, lui e lei sono destinati a non rifarsi una vita perchè la ex ha perso il lavoro e ha un altro figlio ? se lo cerchi lei il lavoro invece di pretendere più soldi dall'ex.
> ex neanche marito e che fino ad oggi ha contribuito in modo spontaneo e volontario in base alle sue possibilità


Il problema non è la ex ma la bambina.
Se la ex cadesse in depressione e fosse impossibilitata a lavorare lui dovrebbe provvedere interamente alla bambina.


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, lui non ha mai evitato di aiutare la moglie e la sua figlia.
> perchè ora si deve fare carico anche dell'altro figlio?
> e lei dovrebbe lavorare come badante? ma che la faccia la madre la badante a qualcuno


Grazie brugola, io sinceramente penso che se lei si fosse posta in un altro modo, non saremmo nemmeno qui a parlarne...


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema non è la ex ma la bambina.
> Se la ex cadesse in depressione e fosse impossibilitata a lavorare lui dovrebbe provvedere interamente alla bambina.


ho capito  persa, ma questo qua cosa deve fare più di quello che fa?
non era sposato, l'ha aiutata fino ad ora con quello che immagino abbia stabilito un giudice senza mai tirarsi indietro.
ora se in modo civile mi dici, ho problemi economici  (se prima di fare figli ragionassero .....) mi puoi aiutare è un conto, ma minacciare ti levo la casa a me farebbe girare di molto i coglioni.
se li faccia dare dall'altro con il quale ha avuto il secondo figlio no??


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La proposta del prestito l'ho fatta io.
> L'ho fatta anche immaginandomi in una situazione di difficoltà.
> Io neppure chiederei nulla oltre quello che è stato concordato se non fossi in reale indigenza, ma in quel caso non vorrei sentirmi in debito, preferirei un prestito.
> Comunque se potessi lo chiederei a un amico o un'amica piuttosto che al padre dei miei figli che spontaneamente dovrebbe dare informandosi lui della situazione in base alle sue possibilità.
> Avevo proposto il prestito per non offendere la madre della bambina.


 penso anche io così...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma evidentemente molta gente (compreso il mio compagno che è arrabbiato per i ricatti che lei pone in atto, come non fargli vedere la figlia...) non riesce a pensare in modo lucido...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho capito persa, ma questo qua cosa deve fare più di quello che fa?
> non era sposato, l'ha aiutata fino ad ora con quello che immagino abbia stabilito un giudice senza mai tirarsi indietro.
> ora se in modo civile mi dici, ho problemi economici (se prima di fare figli ragionassero .....) mi puoi aiutare è un conto, ma minacciare ti levo la casa a me farebbe girare di molto i coglioni.
> se li faccia dare dall'altro con il quale ha avuto il secondo figlio no??


Certo che anche l'altro padre ha dei doveri e anche a quello lei si deve rivolgere, ma se non può farlo resta il fatto è che lui non ha dei doveri nei confronti della donna, con cui si deve rapportare perché è la madre, ma nei confronti della figlia.
Purtroppo le cifre che vengono date per i figli quelle sono, ma sono davvero esigue e se una madre perde il lavoro va veramente nel panico.
Chiaro che uno dei due genitori può anche morire e nel caso, se non c'è eredità, bisogna farcela da soli, ma se l'altro genitore c'è è inevitabile aspettarsi che faccia tutto quello che può per una figlia che ha comunque contribuito a mantenere solo in minima parte.


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Io direi che prima di andare davanti ad un giudice, bisognerebbe "moralizzare" la questione. Il contributo che quersto padre ha dato alla crescita della figlia, è veramente esiguo, e non solo economicamente.
> Il fatto che lui non abbia mai convissuto con la madre, lo rende a mio avviso più colpevole, invece di responsabilizzarlo: in definitiva ha lasciato da sola una donna incinta. Una donna che deve essere poco prudente, visto la poca accortezza che ha usato con il secondo convivente.
> Poveri bambini!!!
> Più che un parere legale (le soluzioni potrebbero essere molte), credo servirebbe un pò di senso etico...lo vedo assente.


 va bene, poniamo la questione morale: è giusto che un uomo (parlo in generale) debba mantenere a vita la madre di sua figlia e il figlio di un altro (e magari come suggerisce Brugola anche gli eventuali futuri figli)?
E perchè? Perchè anni fa hanno (insieme) fatto un errore e lei è  rimasta incinta? Perchè hanno insieme deciso di non sposarsi perchè non innamorati e di tenere lo stesso il figlio?
Ma tu Iris2 lo sposeresti l'uomo con cui sei stata per un breve periodo rimanendo incinta inavvertitamente? 
Che lui sia assente secondo me non è vero: cosa dovrebbe fare o avrebbe dovuto fare per essere più presente? Sposarsi per convenzione o per essere fisicamente lì? Così quando poi non si fossero sopportati più, con la madre della bimba, lei avrebbe dovuto pure subire una separazione?


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che anche l'altro padre ha dei doveri e anche a quello lei si deve rivolgere, ma se non può farlo resta il fatto è che lui non ha dei doveri nei confronti della donna, con cui si deve rapportare perché è la madre, ma nei confronti della figlia.
> *Purtroppo le cifre che vengono date per i figli quelle sono, ma sono davvero esigue e se una madre perde il lavoro va veramente nel panico.*
> Chiaro che uno dei due genitori può anche morire e nel caso, se non c'è eredità, bisogna farcela da soli, ma se l'altro genitore c'è è inevitabile aspettarsi che faccia tutto quello che può per una figlia che ha comunque contribuito a mantenere solo in minima parte.


ma non sono cifre stabilite in base allo stipendio di lui??
ti dico, sono d'accordo che finchè lei non ha un lavoro (che spero vivamente stia cercando) lui la aiuti economicamente come può ma la pretesa di aumento mi pare sia non solo per la figlia di lui, anche per l'altro.
insomma, io se fossi lui non so come reagirei


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> senti ..scusami per il fervore ...ovviamente sono così coinvolta e astiosa per motivi personali. mi sembri anche una brava ragazza, forse un po' troppo "zelante". Non offrire dei soldi, per carità, davvero ora ti parlo da donna ... cominceresti un percorso pericoloso e frustrante per te. la situazione è già complicata, come ti suggeriva sommessamente verena, io che oggi sono poco sommessa te lo dico un più apertamente: pensaci e attenzione!
> ciao


ho offerto, come ha suggerito Persa/Ritrovata, di fare un prestito con carte scritte a lei, ma dato che so che ora lui non può permetterselo, di fare lo stesso (con carte scritte) io e lui, in modo da avere i soldi ma anche la serentià reciproca che è solo un prestito... 
Lui ha rifiutato, perchè non vuole che gli presti io del denaro e non lo trova giusto.


----------



## Old Iris2 (2 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> va bene, poniamo la questione morale: è giusto che un uomo (parlo in generale) debba mantenere a vita la madre di sua figlia e il figlio di un altro (e magari come suggerisce Brugola anche gli eventuali futuri figli)?
> E perchè? Perchè anni fa hanno (insieme) fatto un errore e lei è rimasta incinta? Perchè hanno insieme deciso di non sposarsi perchè non innamorati e di tenere lo stesso il figlio?
> Ma tu Iris2 lo sposeresti l'uomo con cui sei stata per un breve periodo rimanendo incinta inavvertitamente?
> Che lui sia assente secondo me non è vero: cosa dovrebbe fare o avrebbe dovuto fare per essere più presente? Sposarsi per convenzione o per essere fisicamente lì? Così quando poi non si fossero sopportati più, con la madre della bimba, lei avrebbe dovuto pure subire una separazione?


Entrambi i genitori devono mantenere la figlia finchè non è in grado di sostentarsi. Solo questo. Mi pare abbastanza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non sono cifre stabilite in base allo stipendio di lui??
> ti dico, sono d'accordo che finchè lei non ha un lavoro (che spero vivamente stia cercando) lui la aiuti economicamente come può ma la pretesa di aumento mi pare sia non solo per la figlia di lui, anche per l'altro.
> insomma, io se fossi lui non so come reagirei


In questo caso si tratta di un accordo fatto anni fa.
Nel mio caso in base allo stipendio, senza tenere conto di altre entrate, che ha e non esigue, né di denaro accantonato durante il matrimonio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lasciamo perdere...
Il fatto è che chi cresce i figli (e vuol farlo, eh, è un privilegio) ha un carico che non è compensabile con le cifre che vengono assegnate.


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Entrambi i genitori devono mantenere la figlia finchè non è in grado di sostentarsi. Solo questo. Mi pare abbastanza.


 Devono mantenere insieme la figlia o lui deve mantenere entrambe? 
E se lei decidesse che vuol seguire i figli e stare a casa, lui che dovrebbe fare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

Comunque io se fossi in difficoltà a mantenere i miei figli venderei la casa e mi trasferirei in una casa più piccola ...perché non può farlo il genitore non convivente?
Perché in realtà il genitore non convivente non ha lo stesso legame ed è inutile fingere che sia uguale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> Devono mantenere insieme la figlia o lui deve mantenere entrambe?
> E se lei decidesse che vuol seguire i figli e stare a casa, lui che dovrebbe fare?


 Hanno inventato i tribunali per questo.


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non sono cifre stabilite in base allo stipendio di lui??
> ti dico, sono d'accordo che finchè lei non ha un lavoro (che spero vivamente stia cercando) lui la aiuti economicamente come può ma la pretesa di aumento mi pare sia non solo per la figlia di lui, anche per l'altro.
> insomma, io se fossi lui non so come reagirei


Sono cifre stabilite fra loro due, non da un giudice. 
In base allo stipendio di lui è un quarto dello stipendio.
Io so che è capitato in passato che lui le abbia dato soldi extra. Parliamo di 2000 euro e anche più. Lei ha chiesto un prestito a lui in quei momenti e alla fine lui non li ha mai riavuti, ma non me ne aveva mai parlato finora. 
il fatto che lei abbia minacciato di togliergli la casa, il fatto che non gli abbia fatto vedere la bambina una sera che hanno litigato (e lui non è voluto andare coi carabinieri per non far subire questo alla bambina) ha esacerbato la situazione e ora lui ne fa una questione di principio..


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il fatto è che chi cresce i figli (*e vuol farlo, eh, è un privilegio*) ha un carico che non è compensabile con le cifre che vengono assegnate.


persa il tuo caso è diverso, non è paragonabile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




lui ha tutte le colpe e spero che gli abbiano tirato via le mutande per i tuoi figli, in questo caso è diverso.
non sappiamo neanche se lui il figlio lo volesse o no, ma lo ha mantenuto fino ad ora in base a quello che gli hanno chiesto.
come dici bene avere figli oggi è un privilegio, se non te li puoi permettere non li fai


----------



## Old Preoccupata (2 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque io se fossi in difficoltà a mantenere i miei figli venderei la casa e mi trasferirei in una casa più piccola ...perché non può farlo il genitore non convivente?
> Perché in realtà il genitore non convivente non ha lo stesso legame ed è inutile fingere che sia uguale.


 il problema è che lui non è impossibilitato a mantenere sua figlia, ma non vuole mantenere la madre e l'altro bambino perchè non ritiene sia compito suo, ma pensa di essere usato come capro espiatorio perchè il padre del secondo è un violento...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> il problema è che lui non è impossibilitato a mantenere sua figlia, ma non vuole mantenere la madre e l'altro bambino perchè non ritiene sia compito suo, ma pensa di essere usato come capro espiatorio perchè il padre del secondo è un violento...


Il padre del secondo deve essere obbligato legalmente.
Ma la questione è complessa perché la figlia non può vivere sola e se (per esemplificare e guardare solo a un aspetto) della casa usufruisce anche la madre non di meno le spese che comporta fanno parte di quel che necessita alla bambina.
Con quella cifra la madre non ha potuto che coprire solo parte (e non la metà) delle spese vive che comporta la crescita della bambina. Per forza ha chiesto prestiti che non ha restituito.
Per orgoglio (o racore ) non si chiedono neppure soldi necessari, ma se si ha bisogno si butta l'orgoglio e si chiedono perché è un diritto averli.

Faccio il mio esempio personale.
Nell'accordo lui avrebbe dovuto pagare metà delle vacanze dei figli.
I figli avrebbero potuto fare ad esempio vaganze studio (costosine, eh)... ma invece non facciamo vacanze da due anni perché non possiamo permettercelo ...e quindi nulla abbiamo chiesto ...però avrebbe potuto intervenire ugualmente spontaneamente, no?


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata: la casa PUO' essere espropriata, ma solo a seguito di un procedimento civile che formi - mediante la sentenza - un titolo esecutivo. Ci vanno ANNI.

Né il giudice puo' affidare alla madre che non è mai stata convivente   la casa del padre.


Non prestare soldi, esistono le banche e i fondi etici per questo (es. la Fondazione S. Paolo).


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Settembre 2009)

ciao, ammetto di essere arrivata a leggere solo fino a pagina 2 ma vorrei ugualmente dire una cosa.
Innanzitutto "un uomo x bene sposa la donna che mette incinta"..beh, lo trovo un commento inadeguato, secondo me l'importante è che l'uomo in questione provveda economicamente e moralmente alla crescita del fidlio avuto dalla compagna. 
350 euro sono pochi? sicuramente! Ma quanto prende quest'uomo di stipendio? io ne prendo 800/900 (a seconda dei mesi) e considerando l'affitto che ho da pagare (che potrebbe essere anche un mutuo) non potrei certo di più, inoltre mi pare, a quanto scritto da Preoccupata, che provveda anche ad altre spese come quelle scolastiche.
Infine, sì non esiterei a mandare in rovina i padri dei miei figli x il benessere delle mie creature ma nemmeno a rimboccarmi le maniche e a fare i lavori più umili.
Il minore va sempre e comunque tutelato, x carità ci mancherebbe, ma credo anche che una persona abbia il diritto di rifarso una vita ovviamente senza scordare la vita precedente e le proprie responsabilità.
Preoccupata non mi pare un'arpia che vuole togliere qualcosa alla bimba è solo preoccupata x il suo compagno


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Preoccupata: la casa PUO' essere espropriata, ma solo a seguito di un procedimento civile che formi - mediante la sentenza - un titolo esecutivo. Ci vanno ANNI.
> 
> Né il giudice puo' affidare alla madre che non è mai stata convivente la casa del padre.
> 
> ...


Verena ha ragione.
La casa non gliela toglie nessuno. Può stare tranquillo. Il giudice non può espropriare una casa che non è stata mai abitazione familiare (mi pare che i due non abbiano MAI convissuto), può però sicuramente adeguare il mantenimento alle mutate condizioni economiche della donna....si ricorre pure al patrimonio degli ascendenti.Il giudice potrebbe al limite di considerare la casa come parte del reddito e patrimonio del padre e su questa base aumentare la cifra destinata agli alimenti. Ma una espropriazione la vedo difficile.
Possibile invece che il giudice disponga che la bambina viva con il genitore più stabile economicamente. Mi chiedo però se una cosa del genere (secondo me ingiusta) piaccia al padre che al'improvviso si trova in casa una figlia che non ha mai voluto veramente.
Poveri bambini!!! Soprattutto il secondo, neanche riconosciuto.
Lo ripeto, qui la questione va moralizzata.


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ciao, ammetto di essere arrivata a leggere solo fino a pagina 2 ma vorrei ugualmente dire una cosa.
> Innanzitutto "un uomo x bene sposa la donna che mette incinta"..beh, lo trovo un commento inadeguato, secondo me l'importante è che l'uomo in questione provveda economicamente e moralmente alla crescita del fidlio avuto dalla compagna.
> 350 euro sono pochi? sicuramente! Ma quanto prende quest'uomo di stipendio? io ne prendo 800/900 (a seconda dei mesi) e considerando l'affitto che ho da pagare (che potrebbe essere anche un mutuo) non potrei certo di più, inoltre mi pare, a quanto scritto da Preoccupata, che provveda anche ad altre spese come quelle scolastiche.
> Infine, sì non esiterei a mandare in rovina i padri dei miei figli x il benessere delle mie creature ma nemmeno a rimboccarmi le maniche e a fare i lavori più umili.
> ...


 
Continuo a pensare che un uomo che mette incinta una donna, debba assumersene le conseguenze. Io ragiono da madre. Se fossero starti sposati, quella bambina ora avrebbe una casa.


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> va bene, poniamo la questione morale: è giusto che un uomo (parlo in generale) debba mantenere a vita la madre di sua figlia e il figlio di un altro (e magari come suggerisce Brugola anche gli eventuali futuri figli)?
> E perchè? Perchè anni fa hanno (insieme) fatto un errore e lei è rimasta incinta? Perchè hanno insieme deciso di non sposarsi perchè non innamorati e di tenere lo stesso il figlio?
> Ma tu Iris2 lo sposeresti l'uomo con cui sei stata per un breve periodo rimanendo incinta inavvertitamente?
> Che lui sia assente secondo me non è vero: cosa dovrebbe fare o avrebbe dovuto fare per essere più presente? Sposarsi per convenzione o per essere fisicamente lì? Così quando poi non si fossero sopportati più, con la madre della bimba, lei avrebbe dovuto pure subire una separazione?


Io sposerei l'uomo che ha messo  mi ha messo incinta per cautelare meglio la prole. Certamente. ma non sposerei davvero un uomo che ha messo incinta un'altra donna. Questioni generazionali...ripeto, io ragiono da madre; ho altre priorità, e ale favolette non credo più da un pezzo.


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> *Io sposerei l'uomo che ha messo mi ha messo incinta per cautelare meglio la prole*. Certamente. ma non sposerei davvero un uomo che ha messo incinta un'altra donna. Questioni generazionali...ripeto, io ragiono da madre; ho altre priorità, e ale favolette non credo più da un pezzo.


 
chi è che diceva  col culo degli altri son tutti finocchi?


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> Devono mantenere insieme la figlia o lui deve mantenere entrambe?
> E se lei decidesse che vuol seguire i figli e stare a casa, lui che dovrebbe fare?


No. Lui deve mantnere solo la figlia. La madre deve concorrere a take mantenimento e sostentarsi da sè. Ma questo vale anche in costanza di matrimonio: ognuno partecipa all'andamento familiare in base alle proprie capacità, economiche o no.


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi è che diceva col culo degli altri son tutti finocchi?


Te lo giuro sui miei figli. Considerami pure cinica. D'altronde mi sono separata solo quando lui ha sistemato la questione patrimoniale a favore dei figli. Altrimenti lo avrei fatto ben prima.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

OT iris quanti figli hai?


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> OT iris quanti figli hai?


2


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Te lo giuro sui miei figli. Considerami pure cinica. D'altronde mi sono separata solo quando lui ha sistemato la questione
> 
> che poi iris, il fatto che ti abbia messo incinta non garantisce nè la solidità economica nè un futuro felice alla prole.
> se ti mette incinta un disoccupato o un nullafacente che fai? te lo sposi ugualmente?


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> Iris2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Te lo giuro sui miei figli. Considerami pure cinica. D'altronde mi sono separata solo quando lui ha sistemato la questione
> ...


----------



## Old Preoccupata (3 Settembre 2009)

Grazie dei vostri consigli, ieri gli ho parlato e gli ho detto che dovrebbe pensare che quello che lei chiede non è giusto nei modi ma lo è nella sostanza. Che forse si può trovare un'accordo, anche temporaneo: magari per sei mesi/un anno darle di più in modo che abbia il tempo di trovare un lavoro. 
E che comunque secondo me dovrebbero comunque far ratificare una cifra al giudice in modo che non succeda ancora che lei non gli faccia vedere la figlia perchè hanno discusso. 
Ha detto che ci penserà. 
Mi ha confessato che in altre occasioni lei gli ha chiesto aiuto e lui gliel'ha dato. 
Ma che stavolta si è sentito soprattutto aggredito senza aver fatto nulla di male, come se lei volesse fargli pagare gli sbagli di una vita: l'altro compagno andato via, il lavoro perso, un secondo figlio che ha solo lei...
Ho detto 'forse stavolta lei voleva che ti venisse spontaneo offrire aiuto e visto che non l'hai fatto si è arrabbiata, o forse è davvero disperata. parla con l'avvocato, certo, ma chiedi anche a lui come si può trovare una soluzione anche temporanea.'
Grazie per l'aiuto, perciò. Anche delle critiche, anche se ammetto di essermi sentita aggredita su cose di cui ho consapevolezza di non essere colpevole. 
Ma va bene così. Le ferite di ognuno influenzano anche i discorsi che si fanno.
Sono ancora convinta che lui abbia fatto bene a non sposarsi all'epoca, se non si amavano, sono ancora convinta che lei abbia agito male, e non solo adesso, ma mi avete aiutata a spostare il discorso dalla mia preoccupazione pe ril mio uomo alla preoccupazione che naturalmente quest'uomo deve avere per sua figlia. 
Perciò grazie, vi farò sapere come si evolvono le cose.


----------



## Old Preoccupata (3 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non ho mai frequentato gente di quel tipo.
> Comunque, è un fatto che i figli nati da un matrimonio sono più garantiti. Nonostante la legislazione stia cambiando.


 Iris, mi pare di capire che tu e Verena siate del ramo, mi puoi confermare che in italia la patria potestà di un bambino nato da una coppia non sposata viene data ai nonni!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E che se quindi tolgono la bambina alla madre possono affidarla ai nonni paterni o materni? 
E' una curiosità, perchè davvero non credo possibile si arrivi a tanto, ma questa cosa mi ha sorpresa!


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> persa il tuo caso è diverso, non è paragonabile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non credo che lui sia stato vilentato. Quando scopi con una donna e non usi accorgimenti, lo sai a cosa puoi andare incontro.
A me pare che in questa situazione si seguano molto gli istinti (parlo pure della madre) e poco il cervello. Per non parlare del rigore morale...
Ed è grave, visto che a farne le spese sono due innocenti.
Ma a voi, piacerebbe avere dei genitori di tal fatta?


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> Grazie per l'aiuto, perciò. Anche delle critiche, anche se ammetto di essermi sentita aggredita su cose di cui ho consapevolezza di non essere colpevole.
> Ma va bene così. Le ferite di ognuno influenzano anche i discorsi che si fanno.
> Sono ancora convinta che lui abbia fatto bene a non sposarsi all'epoca, se non si amavano, sono ancora convinta che lei abbia agito male, e non solo adesso, ma mi avete aiutata a spostare il discorso dalla mia preoccupazione pe ril mio uomo alla preoccupazione che naturalmente quest'uomo deve avere per sua figlia.
> Perciò grazie, vi farò sapere come si evolvono le cose.


sei una brava persona preoccupata, io non so se sarei comprensiva come lo sei tu.
hai ragione però sul fatto che più  dei modi conta la sostanza, anche se la gente intelligente dovrebbe capire che il modo è fondamentale per raggiungere l'obiettivo
ti faccio tantissimi auguri, e credo che lui sia un uomo molto fortunato


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non credo che lui sia stato vilentato. Quando scopi con una donna e non usi accorgimenti, lo sai a cosa puoi andare incontro.
> A me pare che in questa situazione si seguano molto gli istinti (parlo pure della madre) e poco il cervello. Per non parlare del rigore morale...
> Ed è grave, visto che a farne le spese sono due innocenti.
> *Ma a voi, piacerebbe avere dei genitori di tal fatta*?


zero, meglio orfana.
cmq iris, continui a enfatizzare il rigore morale, ma mi pare che in questa situazione l'uomo non si sia affatto comportato male nei confronti invece di una  donna che per due volte si è fatta mettere incinta senza tutelare nè lei nè i figli.
come dice persa i figli sono un lusso, se non te li puoi permettere ti prendi un  bel cagnolino e indossi un preservativo


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

Preoccupata ha detto:


> Iris, mi pare di capire che tu e Verena siate del ramo, mi puoi confermare che in italia la patria potestà di un bambino nato da una coppia non sposata viene data ai nonni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La patria potestà può essere data a chiunque dimostri di meritarla. Ma bisogna sottrarla ai genitori prima. Ma questo vale anche per le coppie sposate.
Ad es .Se due tossicodipendenti si sposanoe  mettono al mondo un figlio, e dimostrano di non potersene prender cura, si può aprire un procedimento attraverso cui il piccolo viene dato in affido a qualcuno che si dimostri capace (anche i nonni)...ma la sottrazione della patria potestà è querstione complessa.
Comunque io non mi occupo di questa materia, che d'altra parte è veramente molto spinosa.


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> zero, meglio orfana.
> cmq iris, continui a enfatizzare il rigore morale, ma mi pare che in questa situazione l'uomo non si sia affatto comportato male nei confronti invece di una donna che per due volte si è fatta mettere incinta senza tutelare nè lei nè i figli.
> come dice persa i figli sono un lusso, se non te li puoi permettere ti prendi un bel cagnolino e indossi un preservativo


Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Ma ormai le creature sono nate...


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

Comunque, se fossi in Preoccupata, prenderei la pillola ad oltranza.


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Comunque, se fossi in Preoccupata, prenderei la pillola ad oltranza.


e mi metterei una spirale all'orecchio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2009)

Io ho un'alunna figlia di una coppia che non si è mai sposata (ma hanno convissuto), riconosciuta dal entrambi, ha un fratellastro da parte di padre e uno da parte di madre (entrambi nati dopo la separazione dei genitori). Il padre ha basso reddito e la madre ha lavori saltuari, anche per ragioni di salute.
Vive con i nonni materni e la madre insieme a un fratellastro e i padri provvedono come possono. Il reddito principale è dato dalle pensioni dei nonni, poi intervengono i padri in modo minimo (anche perché un padre, come detto, ha basso reddito e il secondo padre ha anch'egli problemi di salute).
Comunque ce la fanno  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   e riesce anche a frequentare un corso di attività sportiva.
Certo bisogna ridurre molto i consumi e, in questo caso, l'abitazione è dei nonni e dà pochissime spese.
E' una bambina meravigliosa sotto ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho un'alunna figlia di una coppia che non si è mai sposata (ma hanno convissuto), riconosciuta dal entrambi, ha un fratellastro da parte di padre e uno da parte di madre (entrambi nati dopo la separazione dei genitori). Il padre ha basso reddito e la madre ha lavori saltuari, anche per ragioni di salute.
> Vive con i nonni materni e la madre insieme a un fratellastro e i padri provvedono come possono. Il reddito principale è dato dalle pensioni dei nonni, poi intervengono i padri in modo minimo (anche perché un padre, come detto, ha basso reddito e il secondo padre ha anch'egli problemi di salute).
> Comunque ce la fanno
> 
> ...


 
Viva i nonni!!!!
Io lo dico sempre


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> zero, meglio orfana.
> cmq iris, continui a enfatizzare il rigore morale, ma mi pare che in questa situazione l'uomo non si sia affatto comportato male nei confronti invece di una donna che per due volte si è fatta mettere incinta senza tutelare nè lei nè i figli.
> come dice persa i figli sono un lusso, se non te li puoi permettere ti prendi un bel cagnolino e indossi un preservativo


 
sono d'accordo con Bru, più volte si è parlato della moralità di quest'uomo senza dire bè sulla donna e onestamente mi parrebbe che da dire ce ne sarebbe.
I figli e gli "errori" (brutta parola quando si parla di esseri viventi) si fanno in 2 e mi pare che il padre non si sia sottratto alle proprie responsabilità. Sposarsi solo perchè la compagna è incinta? Non sono d'accordo. Una famiglia non è solo un uomo ed una donna che hanno firmato un contratto ma dovrebbe essere un uomo ed una donna che hanno fatto un giuramento d'amore perchè innamorati e sicuri di quello che sono innanzitutto come coppia. Il matrimonio riparatore mi pare davvero una stupidaggine.


----------



## Old Iris2 (3 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con Bru, più volte si è parlato della moralità di quest'uomo senza dire bè sulla donna e onestamente mi parrebbe che da dire ce ne sarebbe.
> I figli e gli "errori" (brutta parola quando si parla di esseri viventi) si fanno in 2 e mi pare che il padre non si sia sottratto alle proprie responsabilità. Sposarsi solo perchè la compagna è incinta? Non sono d'accordo. Una famiglia non è solo un uomo ed una donna che hanno firmato un contratto ma dovrebbe essere un uomo ed una donna che hanno fatto un giuramento d'amore perchè innamorati e sicuri di quello che sono innanzitutto come coppia. Il matrimonio riparatore mi pare davvero una stupidaggine.


Onestamente anche a me il matrimonio riparatore dà il disgusto. Ma qui siamo in una situazione limite...io almeno la vedo così.
Poi stabilire chi è il meno peggio, non vedo cosa giovi..mi pare una gran schifezza e basta.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Onestamente anche a me il matrimonio riparatore dà il disgusto. Ma qui siamo in una situazione limite...io almeno la vedo così.
> Poi stabilire chi è il meno peggio, non vedo cosa giovi..mi pare una gran schifezza e basta.


 
il punto è che lui non mi sembra così male. ma cosa dovrebbe fare? è nata la figlia e lui ha provveduto a pagare alcune spese ed una cifra pattuita di comune accordo ed è stato vicino alla bambina.
A me ha fatto arrabbiare il discorso della badante. ma cavolo se non ho un cent, oltre a pretendere ciò che è giusto, mi dò da fare anche facendo lavori che non ritengo qualificanti, non sputo su soldi che mi potrebbero servire. ecco questo x me non è affatto giusto


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2009)

...ho letto velocemente...
qual'è il quesito che pone Preoccupata?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ho letto velocemente...
> qual'è il quesito che pone Preoccupata?


 Come aiutare la ex (per sostenere la bambina) cercando di non andare in rovina.


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come aiutare la ex (per sostenere la bambina) cercando di non andare in rovina.


ah! capisco...

(e chi potrà mai saperlo, è una questione di quantità di danaro)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ah! capisco...
> 
> (e chi potrà mai saperlo, è una questione di quantità di danaro)


 Se il padre avesse grandi disponibilità finanziare non si sarebbe posto il problema.


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se il padre avesse grandi disponibilità finanziare non si sarebbe posto il problema.



infatti, vuoi darli o non vuoi darli, quando non ci sono, non ci sono punto


----------

